# HSS928 ATD review this year



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

Best snow blower I've ever used. Now I did install rubber paddles and the dual shoot when I bought the machine new in 2016. The machine has never clogged once in 3 years. This year was on the of the sloppiest, wettest snow years I can recall in central mass l. The rubber paddles work.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

pdd said:


> Best snow blower I've ever used. Now I did install rubber paddles and the dual shoot when I bought the machine new in 2016. The machine has never clogged once in 3 years. This year was on the of the sloppiest, wettest snow years I can recall in central mass l. The rubber paddles work.



Same feelings on my HSS1332ATD. Even before any mods.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! 

With the rubber paddles, are you referring to putting the rubber strips on the impeller blades, to reduce the gap between the impeller and the housing? What's often called an impeller kit, around here? Or something else?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

pdd said:


> Best snow blower I've ever used. Now I did install rubber paddles and the dual shoot when I bought the machine new in 2016. The machine has never clogged once in 3 years. This year was on the of the sloppiest, wettest snow years I can recall in central mass l. The rubber paddles work.


:thumbsup: Impeller seals FTW.

Do you still have the factory chute installed? For fun I’m thinking about going back to the original chute. My first mod was a custom chute collar. I never used my machine with my impeller seals and the original chute with full collar.


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

RedOctobyr said:


> Cool!
> 
> With the rubber paddles, are you referring to putting the rubber strips on the impeller blades, to reduce the gap between the impeller and the housing? What's often called an impeller kit, around here? Or something else?


Yes, an impeller kit. It closes the gap between the blade and the housing. It works. The Honda snow blower looks like a Ferrari compare to other snow blowers. I would never trade towards anything else.


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> :thumbsup: Impeller seals FTW.
> 
> Do you still have the factory chute installed? For fun I’m thinking about going back to the original chute. My first mod was a custom chute collar. I never used my machine with my impeller seals and the original chute with full collar.


I have the HSS1332ATD stock dual articulating shoot which is worth the time to install. You can put the snow anywhere in a tight spot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pdd said:


> Best snow blower I've ever used. Now I did install rubber paddles and the dual shoot when I bought the machine new in 2016. The machine has never clogged once in 3 years. This year was on the of the sloppiest, wettest snow years I can recall in central mass l. The rubber paddles work.


what do you mean by dual shoot? can you post a picture and how was this done? I have impeller kits on both my machines an older HS624 and HS80. I was thinking about just switching out the 80 chute with a 828 or 928 chute which is taller.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> what do you mean by dual shoot? can you post a picture and how was this done?


I believe he means the HSS1332ATD double-articulated chute...


----------



## pdd (Jul 10, 2015)

tabora said:


> I believe he means the HSS1332ATD double-articulated chute...]
> Yes, when I said dual shoot, I mean the HSS1332ATD double-articulated chute. Tha k you for the picture tabora.


----------

